# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  دراسة تكشف الرجل عن طريق  الطعام

## شمعة امل

دراســــــه عن كيف تكتشفين الرجل عن طريق الطعام؟  




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*دراســــــه عن كيف تكتشفين الرجل عن طريق الطعام؟*  


*اجراها العالم (( الين هيـــلس )) على عيـــنه من الرجال لاكتشاف عواطفهم عن طريق الطعام الذي يتناولونه.* 


*وفعلا بعض الصفات ضبطت لما قستها على بعض الاشخاص بس لازم ننتبه انها الصفه الغالبة على طعام هذا الشخص و الي يفضله باستمرار* 

*هذي نتيجة الدراسة* 

****************************** 

*نكهات الطعــــــــــــــــام*  
*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام مــــــــــر : هو رجل مخلص و لا يحب مواجهه الغير* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام مالــــــــــح : رجل حنون و تعامله كلاس*  

*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام بالمكسرات : رجل يحب المكافأة على عملة, يحب ان يمتع نفسه, اتكالي ولكن في الازمات منقذ* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام بالبهــارات : رجل يحب الإثارة , لدية طاقة ويحب المغامرة* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام حامـــــض : رجل يحب ان يسير حسب قوانينه الخاصه, قلق , دقيق و يهتم جدا للغير*  

*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام بالفلــــــفل : رجل يحب اعطاء الاوامر , يهتم بالتفاصيل , جاد و يحكم المنطق* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام بالثوم والزعفران : رجل يحب تجنب المشاكل , قليل الثقه بالنفس و قليل مايختلط بالاخرين* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل المخــــــــــــــلل : رجل مغامر , يحب التجديد و عينه زايـــــــــــــــغه ههههههه انتبهوا منه*  



*الإفطـــــــــــــار* 
*الرجل الذي يفضل ان يكون افطاره كورن فليكس : رجل عصري و يحب الطبطبة يحب الناس تهتم فيه*  


*الرجل الذي يفضل ان يكون افطاره عجة بيض اومليت : رجل يحب الإستمتاع باحياة* 


*الرجل الذي يفضل ان يكون افطاره بانكيك : رجل يحب تسير الأمور حسب ما يريد ولاكنه تبعي في العمل* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل ان يكون افطاره خــــــــــبز وجــــــــبن : رجل محـــــــــــــافظ*  

*المشروبــــــــــــات الحارة*  
*الرجل الذي يفضل قهوه ساده بلاك كوفي : رجل هدفه واضح , يحب السيطره , تفكيره في الغد ولديه عدائيه نوعا ما* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل هت تشاكلت : رجل رومنسي و حــــــــــــــالم غير واقعي* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل الشــاي ســـــــــــــــادة : رجل متعـــــــب .* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل الشـــاي بالحليــــــــــب : رجل قلق , مسيطر , متوتر و متشائم*  

*الرجل الذي يفضل الشاي الاخـــــــــــضر : رجل لديه هوس على الصحة , يدعي المعرفة و سطحي* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل شاي بنكهة الفواكه : رجل يعــــايش الخوف*  


*المشروبات البـــــاردة*  
*الرجل الذي يفضل المشروبات الغازيــة : رجل مغامر و يحب التجديد* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل المشروبات بالنكهـات : رجل سهل التعامل معه*  

*الرجل الذي يفضل عصير الليـــــــــمون :رجل سلس , صحبته حلوه و مخلص*  


*الوجبــــــــــــات*  
*الرجل الذي يفضل الســــــــتيك : رجل مخلص , طيب و لايمانع في الخضوع احيانا*  

*الرجل الذي يفضل الباربيكــــيو : رجل قيادي , متسلط و واثق*  

*الرجل الذي يفضل الدجــــــــاج : رجل حنون و اتكالي* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل السمــــــــك : رجل طيب , هادئ و عنيد* 



*نكهـــــــــات ice cream*  
*الرجل الذي يفضل نكهة الفانيليـــا : رجل بيتوتي و يقدر المــــــــــرأه*  

*الرجل الذي يفضل نكهة الكاكـــاو : رجل رومنـــــــــــسي*  

*الرجل الذي يفضل نكهة الفواكـــة : رجل طموح وراســـــــــه يابس* 



                                                                     منقول.

----------


## المتميزة

:Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام مالــــــــــح : رجل حنون و تعامله كلاس 
*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام بالمكسرات : رجل يحب المكافأة على عملة, يحب ان يمتع نفسه, اتكالي ولكن في الازمات منقذ*

*الرجل الذي يفضل الطعام حامـــــض : رجل يحب ان يسير حسب قوانينه الخاصه, قلق , دقيق و يهتم جدا للغير* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل ان يكون افطاره عجة بيض اومليت : رجل يحب الإستمتاع باحياة*

*الرجل الذي يفضل الدجــــــــاج : رجل حنون و اتكالي*

*الرجل الذي يفضل نكهة الفانيليـــا : رجل بيتوتي و يقدر المــــــــــرأه* 

*الرجل الذي يفضل نكهة الفواكـــة : رجل طموح وراســـــــــه يابس*


هذا كله بحبه 


يسلموا ميرفا

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على المرور يا المتميزة وجنتل ومحمد    :Icon31:

----------


## sun shine

حلو 
يسلموا :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sun shine  
_حلو 
يسلموا
_

شكراااااااااااا على المرور

----------


## ملحم انا

مشكورين ع المشاركه الجميله  

                  تحياتي للجميع في المنتدى

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا ملحم على المرور  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## اجمل حب

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا دليلة واجمل حب على المرور (شو في اجمل حب؟)

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ميرفااااااااااااااااااا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على المرور  :Icon31:

----------

